
Cognitive benefits of learning programming: A meta-analysis of transfer effects - yagudin
https://psycnet.apa.org/record/2018-52944-001
======
yagudin
> We found evidence for a moderate, overall transfer effect (g = 0.49, 95% CI
> [0.37, 0.61]) and identified a strong effect for near transfer (g = 0.75,
> 95% CI [0.39, 1.11]) and a moderate effect for far transfer (g = 0.47, 95%
> CI [0.35, 0.59]).

> Positive transfer to situations that required creative thinking,
> mathematical skills, and metacognition, followed by spatial skills and
> reasoning existed.

